# wow model viewer



## Simyo (20. Februar 2007)

hallo ich habe mir hier den wow modell viewer gedownloadet habe nun folgendes problem wenn ich ein screenshot im wowmodellviewer erstellen will erhalte ich als entprodukt immer ein schwarzes bild dies passiert auch wenn ich ein animiertes gif erstellen will plz help wist ihr filleicht woran das liegt.


----------



## Griffith (20. Februar 2007)

http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...view-0.5.07.zip

Der von Cruse is einfach einen veraltertes addon
versuchs mit dem der is zur zeit aktuell


----------



## Simyo (20. Februar 2007)

Griffith schrieb:


> http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...view-0.5.07.zip
> 
> Der von Cruse is einfach einen veraltertes addon
> versuchs mit dem der is zur zeit aktuell




habe mir es gezoggen habe aber trotzdem noch das problem das wenn ich einen screenshot mache alles schwaru ist genau wie vorher.... also liegt das problem anscheinend wo anders plz help....


----------



## Denji (KdV) (14. März 2007)

was sollen der link http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...view-0.5.07.zip

da kommt immer Illegal download attempt weis aber net was dass heist XD


----------



## daLord (14. März 2007)

Das heißt schlicht, dass es ein veralterter Link ist. http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...leinfo&id=1 den würd ich ausprobieren.


----------



## Simyo (30. März 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Das heißt schlicht, dass es ein veralterter Link ist. http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...leinfo&id=1 den würd ich ausprobieren.



ich hab mir jetzt die Version 0.5.08 gedownloadet aber das problem ist immernoch nicht behoben meine screenshots sind immernoch nur schwarz. plz help  

muss ich filleicht spezielle Einstellungen machen?


----------



## StoneSour (30. März 2007)

Ich kenn des Prob zwar nicht da ich den Modelviewer noch nie benutzt habe, kann ihn mir auch grad nich saugen da ich auf Arbeit hock....
Kannst ma beschreieben was du da machen musst? Vll irgendnen Player öffnen oder so?

Werd mir wenn ich heimkomme des Prob mal genau angucken^^


----------



## Krakoska (3. April 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt die Version 0.5.08 gedownloadet aber das problem ist immernoch nicht behoben meine screenshots sind immernoch nur schwarz. plz help
> 
> muss ich filleicht spezielle Einstellungen machen?


Also ich habe mir das Teil auch mal runtergeladen und bei mir geht das mit den screenshots da ist nix schwarz.


----------



## Pegasos (5. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab das gleiche Problem mit dem modelviewer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer schwarze Bilder und Gif animationen sind immer schwarz !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirage_DU (8. Mai 2007)

Ich denke es dürfte an der Graka bzw. dem Treiber liegen.

Ich weis nicht genau wo ran das liegt, aber ich entsinne mich so was schon mal gesehen zu haben. Zum Teil machen die Treiberhersteller so was auch absichtlich um z.B. auf diese Weise das machen von Bildschirmfotos von geschützten Videos zu unterbinden. Bei Blueray oder HDDVD wurde so was glaube ich gemacht, weil da wer einfach auf die Idee kam automatisiert 25 Screenshots die Sekunde von nem laufenden Film zu machen und die dann hinterher wieder zu nem Video zu vereinigen.


----------



## Curunier (26. Mai 2007)

hab mir ein Video ber dem Modelviever ange lookt aber blicke da leider nich so ganz durch hat vlt einer ne anleitung oder so damit da auch noopes wie ich durchblicken? Wär echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norna (27. Mai 2007)

Schau mal hier.
Der gute Kekks gibt eine Anleitung für 'Animierte Figuren im Profil'.
Das kann man ganz gut übertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfasa (27. Mai 2007)

mein prob mit dem viewer ist, dass jedes mal wenn ich ihn öffne, kommt so eine meldung dass das "locale-xxxx.MPQ" fehlt, ich habe jz schon tausende viewers runtergeladen, entweder es fehlt dieses MPQ oder manchmal gibt es kein modelviewer.exe, ich habe auch all diese links in diesem thread probiert und es war dieses prob, helft mir pls


----------



## Agratell (29. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

Ich will nicht unbedingt ein neues Thema öffnen da mein Problem auch etwas mit dem Viewer zutun hat.

Also das Problem ist das ich mir einen Char erstellt habe, dem etwas zum anziehen gegeben habe (Hunter Gladiatoren Rüstung), nun wollte ich eine animierte gif datei machen, nun kommt ja das Fenster wo man die Frames usw einstellen kann, ich habe am Anfang alles standard gelassen jedoch wenn ich mir das Bild dann anschaue läuft die Animation sehr langsam also habe ich einwenig mit der Frame rate rumgespielt aber bin zu keinem besseren Resultat gekommen, habe auch schon Kekks Tutorial befolgt bin aber auch da zu keinem richtigen Resultat gekommen.

Eventuell hat ja einer einen kleinen Trick wie ich das Bild richtig animiert bekomme oder was ich da genau eingeben muss bei der Frame rate.

Gruss

Agratell


----------



## Yanxley (2. November 2007)

@ Melfasa,
ich hab das problem auch.. hat dir wer helfen können? wenn ja wer?
pls help me!!


----------



## Dark_Paladin (11. April 2008)

hab au ein problem mit dem viewer immer wenn ich animated gif mache ist das bild am ende immer verückelt oda es schmiert könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## Zidinjo (11. April 2008)

Habe ich auch das prob. Help us 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

